# Elk breakfast sausage recipe???? QVIEW!



## coffee_junkie (Nov 5, 2012)

Well the hunt was successful and I was able to bring home about 120 LBS of primo cow elk meat, my first elk. I plan on turning it into some steaks, roasts, and burger. But I would like to make a portion of it into some breakfast sausage, but I haven't made a good breakfast sausage yet so I thought I would quiz you folks to see if someone had a good one that they would be willing to share.


Thanks in advance for your help! Pic below is for you viewing pleasure.















IMG950036.jpg



__ coffee_junkie
__ Nov 5, 2012


----------



## daveomak (Nov 6, 2012)

CJ, morning..... I wish I could help.... for now, I'm still using a mix ....


----------



## redheelerdog (Nov 11, 2012)

Howdy!

Great job on the elk bag and tag, I got some myself I have been working on. I use A C Legg Pork Sausage Seasoning #10.

Works great for wild game and or pork - you can add pork trim to your elk at 10 or 20 percent or none at all if you don't want to add any fat.

The AC Legg seasoning is hard to beat, I get mine at:

http://www.askthemeatman.com/fresh_sausage_seasonings.htm#Pork Sausage Seasoning

askthemeatman has the best service on the net for sausage makings!

Have fun!

Here's 4 elk quartered up at our tent 2 weeks ago...













1200lbs of Elk.jpg



__ redheelerdog
__ Nov 11, 2012


----------



## thoseguys26 (Nov 11, 2012)

I'll grab my recipe tomorrow and share. It's very basic but I love the elk flavor so I don't mix pork with mine. I have mixed some beef fat but that's about it. I'd be curious to hear others recipes too.

Nice work guys!













Screen Shot 2012-11-11 at 9.53.00 PM.jpg



__ thoseguys26
__ Nov 11, 2012


----------

